# Raccoon trapping question



## wildcats10 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok, so I found this woods with tons of raccoon sign in it so i decided to start trapping it. About a week ago I put a few foothold traps in there and the next day i went to check them and i found that 2 of them we not set off and were flipped upside down. Now just today i went and checked them and found that 3 of them were like that too. I am just wondering what you think could have happened because I am pretty confused of whats going on. So please leave your opinions about what is happening. THANX!!!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

the traps may not have been bedded firmly enough. make sure they are rock solid in the bed.


----------



## Louisiana_Fox_Trapper (Feb 28, 2009)

Have you boiled and wax your traps? If not you need to because the roacoon or whatever critter walking by your trap can smell it and will dig it up for curiosity. It's very difficult to catch something without doing this.


----------



## wildcats10 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes I have boiled and waxed them. I have used the same traps and caught raccoons with them in other places but this woods is the only place it has happened.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

In most cases when a raccoon flips your trap it is because he felt the trap move. A improperly bedded trap is most likely the cause. Could you please explain what type of set you are using (dirthole, flat set ) and what you are using for bait/lure?


----------



## wildcats10 (Feb 26, 2009)

All I am really doing is finding a nice little pocket of some sort, then digging a bed and placing the trap in and covering back up with ash. For bait i used shellfish oil with cat food mixed with it. I am thinking my problem is not bedding it properly. I probably need to do a better job.


----------



## cattrapper77 (Feb 14, 2009)

yea you have to make sure your trap is bedded nice and firm, it cant move at all or a **** will dig it up. what i like to do is set it, then spread your palms out nice and flat then put your hands over the whole trap from jaw to jaw, the push it down in the dirt and move it from left to right slighty to make sure its in there nice and tight. by doing this you are doing to things. 1. making sure the trap wont move and the **** wont flip it, and 2. you are flattening the pan to make sure its nice and level.


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

You all could be right but i have had fisher tip my trap upside down when i am trapping other species. you never no!! :beer:


----------



## Benjamin10 (Apr 23, 2009)

Also take a 5 gallon bucket and put water in there, take your trap and set in there. Throw some leaves, grass, ext. in there. Let it sit for a few days to get the grease smell off of the trap, and it will also make the trap the rusty color, which is a lot less likely to be seen then the shiny metal. I do this with all of my new traps and everything works out great. I don't know if that will help but just a little advice.


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

No doubt a wobbley trap.


----------



## ray12 (May 29, 2009)

Put another trap close by and make sure you BED PROPERLY some people get traps flipped and then put another trap close by and most times catch him but at this other set use NO bait guiding sticks are good here but no bait it if you use bait here he will get nervous and most likely find that trap as well and flip it

Good luck

Galen,


----------



## ray12 (May 29, 2009)

If you want to you can make a dirt hole or whatever you were using and put bait in and every thing like usaul but do not put in the trap they get used to it and then put the trap in when season starts you might be able to catch him easier because they think there is no trap there

Galen,


----------

